# Drying



## Maxlass (Mar 4, 2018)

There are so many recommendations on different drying methods out there about drying and curing your product I was wondering what is the best method for maintaining quality and aroma. Haven't grown in a while but my method seemed to work. Mine was based on my own theories and not based on science just personal experience. So here is how I used to go about it. When I was nearing time to harvest I would not feed my plants in the last two to three weeks just water. When they were ready I would stop watering completely and wait for the plant to show signs of stress and then pull the whole plant roots and all, wash the remaining dirt from the roots and hang them upside down indoors. Once the leaves are relatively dry I then trim off the leaf and cut off the buds and put them in a large storage tub in an air conditioned room with the lid off for around and hour a day turning it each day. Once it is as dry as I wanted it I'd bag it and voila. My theory was that letting the plant stress before pulling it would make it push resin out and again hanging upside down force everything to the buds. All my plants were grown outdoors. I'd also try and harvest around full moon if possible as I was told that plants resinate more around full moon. This was just based on my theories and advice received so let me know if there is any science backing this or if I'm doing it wrong. 


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Trump (Mar 5, 2018)

why would you want to Starve the plant at its most productive time?


i used to hang the plant for a week then trim and into paper bag..than into jars

I now  harvest and trim that day, place trimmed buds on a dry rack for a week.  than into jars

I know its personal preference But I would not starve my plants


LMTSGA


----------



## Maxlass (Mar 5, 2018)

political name said:


> why would you want to Starve the plant at its most productive time?
> 
> 
> i used to hang the plant for a week then trim and into paper bag..than into jars
> ...


They were in soil so I wouldn't consider it starving them just using the nutrients that are left in the soil. The buds were pretty much where I wanted them I just didn't want excess nutrients being drawn up and not being used. Do you find it better trimming it straight away off the stem or leaving it dry on there? I imagine it would be quicker doing it as you say. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hackerman (Mar 6, 2018)

I have been reading a number of threads at ICMag about starving (or "Fading" as some called it) plants before harvest.

Something about leaching the nitrogen? magnesium? leftover poo poo from the plants. The claims are better taste with less chemical? nute? taste.

Many of the posts made sense. Some were for and others against but the pro-fade people had (IMO) the better argument.

I believe it's something I would like to try. It wouldn't be hard. Minor change in the watering routine for the last couple weeks for a few selected plants.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 7, 2018)

I do the fade on mine more or less, but I don't stop nutes until the last week. really more to just conserve nutes at the end. I wouldn't hold out 2 weeks but being that you are in soil, that may be ok. I don't think the difference in plants run with constant nutes versus fading or cutting off outright would be significant in flavor or potency. From my experience, plants that were done this way did have a "cleaner flavor" to them. However, this can also be done through the curing process. If the buds are dried and cured slowly the compounds in the buds have time to break down, delivering changes in flavor as the cure continues. I wouldn't discourage you from doing it. I would say try different things if possible to see what works best for you.

As for trimming, I think it is far easier to harvest, trim, and break down the bigger buds (that have potential for rotting) while the plant is fresh. After it begins to wilt and/or dry, the leaves will stick to the buds more, causing you to have to pick them out of the buds. I don't hang my plants either, but I think that is more of personal preference. I like to control the air around my buds so I get them into a smaller enclosure (drying cabinet) so that I can precisely control the speed and uniformity of the dry. One key to solid flavor is allowing the buds do dry from the inside out. If you dry too quickly, you trap chemical compounds in the buds that don't taste as good, and that causes you to have to cure longer to allow those compounds to break down.


----------



## Hackerman (Mar 7, 2018)

I am totally bummed out. Somehow the humidifier in my drying tent failed and in the short time (less than 24 hours) until I noticed it, the buds were in 20% humidity for long enough to turn them into total crispy critters. Ruined an entire pound. I am so bummed.

I put them in jars right away but after 24 hours, they still have not re-hydrated so I guess they were pretty darn dry.

I added 65 Boveda packs so I can bring the humidity up in the jars but whether the buds absorb any or not is a different story.

Ever try to take a brown dead leaf from a tree in Fall and make it fresh and moist again. LOL Bummer.

The good news is that this stuff presses into the most beautiful golden rosin I have ever pressed. And, I still get a nice lemon taste from the rosin. And, I got almost 20% return. My best ever.

Drying and curing is so important. 

View attachment tar-2.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 11, 2018)

I hate that when I forget and leave my stuff too long. If they have cured enough to taste good, then the hard dry, even though it stops the curing process, wont ruin it. That honey is beautiful though


----------



## Hackerman (Mar 11, 2018)

Yeah, I am pretty happy with the results. They have been in the jar without Bov's and maintaining humidity. Even through a burping.

I just finished a joint and it smokes OK.

The rosin is amazing and tastes like a lot like lemon


----------

